# "Ethernet" doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## DebraL (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello two days ago I was on my hardwired desktop PC all afternoon. I left for 2 hours and when I came back I had a yellow exclamation point over the network icon in the bottom right corner of my screen. No internet. I have done EVERYTHING to fix this problem finally resorting to a clean install of windows 8. Didn't work. I DO have an IP address when I go to command prompt. Comcast says that I don't have a LAN driver. I went to my sons, downloaded the appropriate driver brought it home. Nada.when I open devise mgr it has 2 options: Microsoft kernel debug network adaptor and Realtek PCle FE Family Controller. I am thouroughly lost now. Please please send the Calvary!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi DebraL and Welcome to TSF,

Can you please kindly post a snip of the Device Manager and make sure to expand the Network Adapters ? This Tutorial will guide you on how to access Device Manager thru Windows 8.


----------



## DebraL (Jun 30, 2014)

Is a snip a picture? I'm thinking that it is.


----------



## DebraL (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know how to copy a pic to your site. Copy and pasting isn't working to transfer it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See the "How to post a screenshot" link in my signature


----------



## DebraL (Jun 30, 2014)

Under device mgr: network adapters (expanded)
Microsoft Kernel Debug Network Adapter
Realtek PCle FE Family Controller


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there a symbol (! or X) next to the "Realtek PCle FE Family Controller"?

Do you have a laptop to connect to the router, let's find out if this laptop can connect or not?

Also, try to do a Power Cycle to refresh your network connection by following this guide.

If power cycling your devices didn't help can you please post an ipconfig/all output by following this Tutorial?


----------



## DebraL (Jun 30, 2014)

No on any symbols next to the Realtek. Unfortunately no on the laptop. Done the power cycle. It didn't work, also release/ renew. Nothing . Winsock-nothing. I will ipconfig/all back to you as soon as I get to my sons with the tower.


----------

